# Aktuelles vom Bikepark Feldberg



## Doktor Dan (7. November 2015)

Hallo,

um mal die Infos zum Bikepark zu bündeln bzw. überhaupt jenseits von Facebook und Vereinsrundmails zur Verfügung zu stellen, hier mal ein neuer Threat.

Erste "Neuigkeit" wären die kommenden *Baueinsätze*, die wir solange es das Wetter zulässt ab morgen an *jedem Sonntag ab 9 Uhr* bis Weihnachten durchführen werden. Über Unterstützung in Form von Menpower würden wir uns sehr freuen, da in letzter Zeit doch ein zunehmend enger Kern am Bauen ist während mein subjektiver Eindruck doch deutlich mehr Nutzer vermuten lässt.
Treffpunkt ist immer der Parkplatz am Streckenende (nähe Siegfriedstr. 80 in Schmitten, Ortsteil Oberreifenberg). Werkzeug ist zu genüge vorhanden. Bitte bringt euch aber selber etwas zu essen für die Mittagspause mit.

Diesen *Sonntag, den 8.11.,* haben wir als Anreiz einen Sprinter mit dem wir ab Mittag shutteln werden. Voraussetzung zum *Shutteln* ist aber die vorherige Mithilfe ab spätestens 9 Uhr 

Gruß
Berti


----------



## PR-Music (7. November 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (9. Februar 2016)

Hier eine Umfrage zum Bikepark Feldberg mit der Bitte um eure Beteiligung!

★ Sag uns deine Meinung! ★

Ist die unsere bisherige Strecke zu einfach oder zu schwer? Hast du Verbesserungsvorschläge, Wünsche oder einfach konstruktive Kritik? Mit Hilfe unserer Umfrage wollen wir erfahren, wie wir unsere Strecken für dich noch attraktiver gestalten können.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16KYK0MMPkw-kVwjuoZqoVajp9XEeuNyu4YWTzH1RFjo/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## alexbelz90 (3. März 2016)

Mache später mal die Umfrage. Aber hat mir bisher ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht dort


----------



## THEYO (19. April 2016)

Seitdem der Schnee endlich weg ist geht es wieder richtig rund am Berg... Ein paar Zeilen dazu gibt es hier: http://woffm.de/mehr-helfer-braucht-der-park/
Bitte auch an der Umfrage zu den Baueinsätzen teilnehmen!
In den nächsten Tagen folgen noch Infos zur Eröffnung der zweiten Strecke, Sommerfest, Shuttleservice etc. Es bewegt sich einiges!


----------



## THEYO (27. April 2016)




----------



## THEYO (10. Mai 2016)

Hier jetzt auch nochmal die offiziellen News: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/05/10/wheels-over-frankfurt-sommerfest-neue-strecke/

Kommt vorbei, bringt gute Laune mit!


----------



## Velophil74 (10. Mai 2016)

Schöne Sache! In den News steht "Außerdem zeigen unsere erfahrenen Vereinsmitglieder allen interessierten Mountainbikern die neue Strecke auf geführten Touren. So kann jeder – Anfänger oder Könner – die neue Strecke kennenlernen und ausprobieren." Sind die Strecken wirklich auch für Anfänger geeignet bzw. könnt Ihr mal was zum Schwierigkeitsgrad der beiden Strecken sagen? Danke!


----------



## THEYO (10. Mai 2016)

Hier gibt es noch eine Facebook-Veranstaltung mit den neuesten News:
https://www.facebook.com/events/104118609995842/


----------



## THEYO (10. Mai 2016)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> Schöne Sache! In den News steht "Außerdem zeigen unsere erfahrenen Vereinsmitglieder allen interessierten Mountainbikern die neue Strecke auf geführten Touren. So kann jeder – Anfänger oder Könner – die neue Strecke kennenlernen und ausprobieren." Sind die Strecken wirklich auch für Anfänger geeignet bzw. könnt Ihr mal was zum Schwierigkeitsgrad der beiden Strecken sagen? Danke!


Hi, wir sind der Meinung, das jeder einigermaßen versierte Mountainbiker die Strecken fahren kann. Diesen Eindruck gewinnen wir auch immer wenn wir bauen und die Strecke den ganzen Tag über "im Blick" haben. Der überwiegende Teil derer, die die aktuell bestehende Strecke befahren sind nicht etwa "voll ausgestattete" Downhiller, sondern eher Tourenfahrer, die mal etwas anspruchsvolleres ausprobieren möchten. Was man auf jeden Fall tun sollte: Die Strecke vorher besichtigen. Das empfehlen wir nicht nur Anfängern, sondern jedem der dort zum ersten Mal fährt. 
An allen Schlüsselstellen gibt es Umfahrungen, die mit farbigen Fähnchen markiert sind. Am Ende der Strecke entsteht noch ein "Übungsbereich" wobei derzeit noch nicht ganz klar ist ob der zur Eröffnung fertig wird, das Wetter hat schwerere Erdarbeiten einfach viel zu lange nicht zugelassen, so das wir erst jetzt anfangen können.
Die Strecken sind sicher keine Autobahnen, aber eben auch nicht schwieriger/gefährlicher als bestehende Trails im Feldberg-Gebiet, wenn man die Umfahrungen für die Sprünge nutzt.


----------



## THEYO (11. Mai 2016)

Am Sonntag, den 15.05. wird nochmal ab 9 Uhr gebaut! Wir konnten tatsächlich endlich die Erde in den Bereich des "Übungsparcours" bringen, jetzt steht mit dem Shapen nochmal richtig viel arbeit an. Also packt mit an! Wir freuen uns über jeden Helfer, auch wenn ihr erst später kommt. Wir kümmern uns auch um Verpflegung, bitte gebt daher vorher Bescheid, wenn ihr dabei seid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (12. Mai 2016)

Auch am Montag findet nochmal ein Baueinsatz ab 9 Uhr statt um die Strecken endgültig fit für das Sommerfest zu bekommen. Über zahlreiche helfende Hände würde wir uns sehr freuen! Facebook-Eventlink folgt!


----------



## THEYO (17. Mai 2016)

*ES IST ANGERICHTET!*
Dieses Wochenende wurde nochmal so richtig rangeklotzt und nun ist es tatsächlich geschafft, die zweite Bikepark-Strecke ist komplett von oben bis unten befahrbar, beschildert etc. Alles Bereit für das Sommerfest. Ein paar minimale Details werden wir nochmal bei einem Baueinsatz am Mittwoch abend erledigen, dann kann es losgehen. Anbei ein paar Impressionen von gestern:
    

*Außerdem hier noch der Link zum Facebook-Event:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/104118609995842/
http://woffm.de/sommerfest-2016-eroeffnung-downhillstrecke-21-22-mai/

*UND GANZ WICHTIG: BITTE UNTERSTÜTZT UNS BEIM SPARDA_VOTING:
*
https://www.sparda-vereint.de/votin...wheels-for-wheels-over-frankfurt-radsport-ev/*

Bis hoffentlich zum Wochenende!

*


----------



## THEYO (17. Mai 2016)

*Kleine, nicht ganz unwichtige Info: Die neue Strecke bleibt bis Samstag früh gesperrt! Es sind noch ein paar barrieren zu entfernen etc....*


----------



## THEYO (18. Mai 2016)

*Wie versprochen gibt es nun noch ein paar Details zum Fest am Wochenende:*

Die Anmeldung für das Wiesenslalomrennen ist Samstag den gesamten Tag über vor Ort möglich. Als Preise für die Gewinner der verschiedenen Contests gibt es unter Anderem: Einkaufsgutscheine unseres Hauptsponsors HIBIKE, Bike-Klamotten (Handschuhe, Hosen, Trikots), T-Shirts,...

Streckenführungen und Enduro-Touren werden in regelmäßigen Abständen über den gesamten Tag angeboten, fragt einfach an unserem Infostand nach!

*Jugendliche zwischen 13 und 17 Jahren müssen zur Benutzung der Bikepark-Strecken eine Einverständniserklärung der Eltern mitbringen. Einen Vordruck dafür gibt es hier:* http://woffm.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Einverständniserklärung-Minderjährige1.pdf

An unserem Essensstand bieten wir euch folegndes an: Bratwurst, Rindswurst, Steak, Grillkäse, Pommes Frites, Kuchen, Kaffee, Wasser, Cola/Limo, Bier (mit/ohne), Radler (mit/ohne). Alles zu günstigen Preisen, ihr braucht euch also nichts mitzubringen!

Shuttle-einzelfahrten kosten 2€, die Tageskarte kosten 16€. Dies sind Selbstkostenpreise. Leider haben wir im letzten Jahr bei der Eröffnung trotz aller Spenden ein großes Minus erzielt, daher ist kein kostenloses Shuttle mehr möglich .

Dank HIBIKE (Sa/So) und Bergamont Bicycles (nur Sa) werden wir Testbikes vor Ort haben. ION bike stellt Protektoren zur Verfügung. Wenn ihr etwas leihen wollt, dann bringt euren Personalausweis als Pfand mit!

*Zu guter letzt gibt es noch ganz brandheiße News aus dem Verein:* *Der Wheels over Frankfurt Bikepark Großer Feldberg powered by Hibike ist kostenfrei nutzbar und wird dies auch in Zukunft bleiben.* Jeder der möchte kann die Strecken unter Beachtung der Benutzungsregeln (http://woffm.de/bikepark-feldberg-nutzungsbedingungen/) befahren. *Das ganze funktioniert aber nur, wenn möglichst viele Interessierte aus der Region dem Verein beitreten und möglichst alle Streckenbau und Streckenpflege mit Spenden und tatkräftiger Mithilfe unterstützen.* Wir werden am Wochenende Mitgliedsanträge und eine schöne Spendenbox bereithalten. Wir freuen uns über jeden Beitrag, aber rechnet einfach mal für euch selbst nach, wieviel (Sprit-)Geld euch ein Bikepark vor der Tür spart. Macht eure Taschen leer, plündert das Sparschwein, pumpt eure Eltern/Ehepartner/FreundInnen/Kinder/Haustiere an. *Falls mit dem Fest ein Überschuss erwirtschaftet wird, so fließt das Geld nicht nur in die Streckenpflege, sondern bildet auch den Grundstock für die Anschaffung eines Vereinsshuttlefahrzeugs*, und das sollte uns ja allen ein Anliegen sein!

Bis zum Wochenende!


----------



## THEYO (18. Mai 2016)

*Nachtrag:*
Für den Fotocontest wird es folgendes vorgehen geben: Wenn ihr teilnehmen wollt sendet ihr in der eure beim Sommerfest gemachten Fotos bis 25.5.2016 20 Uhr an [email protected]Wir erstellen dann ein Facebook-Album mit den Einsendungen. Das Bild, welches bis 1.6.2016, 20 Uhr die meisten likes erhalten hat, gewinnt.


----------



## THEYO (19. Mai 2016)

*Anfahrtsplan für das Sommerfest: Bitte nur den Parkplatz am Pfarrheckenfeld benutzen! Der Fußweg wird markiert!

 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (7. Juni 2016)

*★ ENDPSURT: LETZTER TAG DES SPARDA-VOTINGS ★*
Liebe Freunde, heute ist der letzte Tag des Sparda-Vereinsvotings. Heute geht es um alles! Wir haben reelle chancen, die 2000€-Förderung für unseren Verein zu bekommen, dafür müssen wir bis heute (Dienstag 7.6.) abend unter den Top 30 der Aktion sein. Die Förderung soll in die Anschaffung eines Shuttlefahrzeuges und in die Jugendförderung fließen. Bitte helft uns dabei! BITTE STIMMT NOCH HEUTE FÜR UNS AB! Am besten mit allen verfügbaren E-Mail-Adressen! BITTE GEBT DIESEN AUFRUF WEITER, FAMILIE, FREUNDE, HAUSTIERE, VÖLLIG EGAL! Jeder der eine Email-Adresse hat kann mitvoten! VIELEN VIELEN DANK!
https://www.sparda-vereint.de/votin...wheels-for-wheels-over-frankfurt-radsport-ev/


----------



## THEYO (9. Juni 2016)

★ ACHTUNG: TEILSPERRUNG DER DH-STRECKEN ★
Leider gibts es an den Downhillstrecken im Moment durch den vielen Regen einige Schäden. Die größten Probleme bereiten uns kleinere "Schlammlawinen", die Anlieger trotz Entwässerung völlig zuschwemmen. Wir haben schon am Wochenende versucht, das meiste zu beheben, jedoch kommen wir nicht mit dem aktuellen Takt an neuen Starkregenfällen mit. Deshalb müssen wir leider im unteren Teil der neuen Strecke den "Canyon"-Bereich sperren, da hier ein Wasserabfluss komplett zugelaufen ist. Wir sind im Moment fast täglich vor Ort um die Schäden zu beheben, evtl. wird am Wochenende auch nochmal ein Baueinsatz stattfinden. Helft mit, damit die Strecke schnellstmöglich wieder komplett befahren werden kann! Bis dahin bitte die Umfahrung nutzen!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Juni 2016)

Wie schaut es momentan da oben aus? Immer noch alles weich vom Regen?
Ihr gebt euch so viel Mühe und das Wetter macht einen vieles zunichte...,
☹️



MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## THEYO (16. Juni 2016)

Hi! Also ganz Tagesaktuell kann ich es nicht berichten, aber am letzten Wochenende war trotz Regen bis auf den "Canyon"-Bereich alles gut bis sehr gut fahrbar. Im "Canyon" haben wir in den Anlieger erstmal eine Wasserablaufrinne gegraben, der Anlieger war aber komplett durchgeweicht, so dass dort noch ein wenig Geduld gebraucht wird. Unser Streckenwart plant aber morgen Mittag/Nachmittag die Entwässerung dort fertig zu bauen und den Anlieger wieder zu schließen, dann kann der Canyon auch wieder befahren werden. Wer sich da beteiligen möchte: Hilfe ist sehr gerne gesehen! Wir werden 3-4 Schubkarren mit Kies vom Container bis zum Canyon bringen müssen, das ist eine ganz schön schweißtreibende Arbeit. Mit dem Anhänger gehts aber im Moment nicht, die Wege sind einfach zu weich...

*
Ansonsten gibt es noch zwei Programmhinweise: *

An diesem Samstag findet ein *Fahrtechniktraining* im Bikepark statt,  für das noch ein paar Plätze frei sind. Das Training richtet sich an AllMountain-/Enduro- und Downhillfahrer, die zwar schon im Bikepark unterwegs waren, sich aber noch unsicher fühlen. D*ie Teilnahme an dem Fahrtechniktraining ist kostenlos, wir bitten jedoch um eine Spende zum Erhalt des Bikeparks! *Bei Interesse schickt bitte eine Mail mit Name und Telefonnummer an [email protected].
Ab jetzt ist jeden Freitag ab 17 Uhr Bikeparktime. Wir treffen uns im Park um die Woche angemessen ausklingen zu lassen! Ab und an wird mit Sicherheit dann auch geshuttlet - siehe nächster Punkt.
*Die Anschaffung eines Shuttleautos steht an!* Wir haben einen Wagen an der Angel, mehr News gibt es in den nächsten Wochen. Sobald das Fahrzeug da ist wird regelmäßig (gegen Kostenbeteiligung) geshuttlet werden!


----------



## 666 (9. August 2016)

Schöne Strecke und gut gebaut. Danke für so viel Engagement!


----------



## HEJUBA (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Wheels over Frankfurt haben eine neue Internetseite. Schaut doch gerne mal vorbei: www.woffm.de !
Des Weiteren gibt es einen neuen Instagram-Auftritt, wo regelmäßig Bautermine, Endurotouren uvm. angekündigt werden. Um nichts zu verpassen, gebt der Seite gerne einen Like.

Die Seite heisst: woffm.ev !

Bis bald im Wald...


----------

